# Any vw clubs in Virginia???



## satingolf87 (Jan 6, 2011)

i own a mk2 golf and wanted to check out some locals


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome to Vortex. :beer::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?351-Capital-Area

You will have better luck finding activity in your area by checking in the regional forums as listed above.


----------



## Michaelvdub (Jun 6, 2014)

*Yes*

There is a club called "VW Cruisers of Virginia". There is actually a car show at Beyer Volkswagen in Winchester and they will be there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Michaelvdub (Jun 6, 2014)

*Yes*



satingolf87 said:


> i own a mk2 golf and wanted to check out some locals


There is a club called "VW Cruisers of Virginia". There is actually a car show at Beyer Volkswagen in Winchester and they will be there. Hope this helps.


----------

